# What is a country you have never seen someone online claim to be from?



## RW 1995 (Jul 5, 2021)

For me I've never seen someone say they were from greenland. it's a huge place but the population is only like 60k so it makes sense I guess


----------



## White Devil (Jul 5, 2021)

Siberia. Do they even have internet in Siberia? I realize that may be a stupid question, but when I think of Siberia I just think of frozen wasteland from Rocky IV.


----------



## LupinIII (Jul 5, 2021)

What are the 2 obvious ones? I'm slow. Is it Best Korea and Vatican City?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 5, 2021)

LupinIII said:


> What are the 2 obvious ones? I'm slow. Is it Best Korea and Vatican City?


That’d be my presumption too…


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 5, 2021)

LupinIII said:


> What are the 2 obvious ones? I'm slow. Is it Best Korea and Vatican City?


yea i was thinking North Korea and Antarctica lmao. I know there are reaserchers in Antarctica though and I have seen an article from one of them so

wait i know Antarctica is a continent but I always assumed it was a country too, maybe it isn't


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

What are the obvious ones? NK and Bhutan? The Vatican?


----------



## wopirish (Jul 5, 2021)

Laos or Tajikistan


----------



## OfficerBagget (Jul 5, 2021)

The Balkan countries. They never say I'm from Serbia or Bosnia or Albania. Even outside of the internet Theyll usually just say "I'm from the Balkans"


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jul 5, 2021)

Niger comes to mind. Nigeria is well known because of the Nigerian Princes that love to contact you, but I wonder how many people know that Niger exists as a country.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

There are probably more (Black) African countries that I haven't seen than I have. Latter category would obviously be SA, Nigeria, Kenya...Ghana...seen a few more here and there 

Burma/Myanmar would be one although I've seen dispatches from the last coup from online people. Never interacted with one though


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 5, 2021)

shoplifter7 said:


> yea i was thinking North Korea and Antarctica lmao. I know there are reaserchers in Antarctica though and I have seen an article from one of them so
> 
> wait i know Antarctica is a continent but I always assumed it was a country too, maybe it isn't


They decided in the 1950's that no one gets Antarctica, so for the moment the bases are just exclaves of the country that did most of the funding, and the rest is the land equivalent of international waters. 
This all goes out the window the literal _instant_ something valuable is found down there, but we might be waiting a while.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 5, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> There are probably more (Black) African countries that I haven't seen than I have. Latter category would obviously be SA, Nigeria, Kenya...Ghana...seen a few more here and there
> 
> Burma/Myanmar would be one although I've seen dispatches from the last coup from online people. Never interacted with one though


i actually met a guy on minecraft who was a white south african named kyle.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jul 5, 2021)

Guinea-Bissau


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jul 5, 2021)

Nauru, population of 700, size of three soccer fields. 85% obesity rate. 10% literacy rate.


----------



## White Devil (Jul 5, 2021)

shoplifter7 said:


> yea i was thinking North Korea and Antarctica lmao. I know there are reaserchers in Antarctica though and I have seen an article from one of them so
> 
> wait i know Antarctica is a continent but I always assumed it was a country too, maybe it isn't


You can get internet in Antarctica but its spotty satellite shit that is super expensive. Most people who go there usually bring a hoard of games and DVDs. The research stations also stock an ungodly amount of alcohol and people tend to be promiscuous as fuck.

Slight PL: knew someone who did a contract stint there for mechanical maintenance.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

I have seen 4chan screencaps from Vaticanposters. But I also wouldn't be surprised if Holy Mother Church had left an open proxy running somewhere.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jul 5, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> I have seen 4chan screencaps from Vaticanposters. But I also wouldn't be surprised if Holy Mother Church had left an open proxy running somewhere and that they are just regular dagos.


Nobody "lives" in The Vatican except some religious leaders. It's too small and in the middle of Rome.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> Nobody "lives" in The Vatican except some religious leaders. It's too small and in the middle of Rome.


Right but there will be plenty of work computers there, for which they do have their own IP range although I assume that all the internet is just piped in from Rome. So the alleged vaticanposters would had to have been people who work there (mostly but not all priests and religious) on their work computers or some hackerman who found an open proxy. As for wifi hotspots I just thought of that and have no idea but I suspect those would be Rome IP addresses. idk though.


----------



## LupinIII (Jul 5, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> Nauru, population of 700, size of three soccer fields. 85% obesity rate. 10% literacy rate.


Is that a reference or a quote from something? Google says they have like 11,000 people and the island is over 20 square miles. Couldn't find numbers regarding obesity and literacy, though, so I'll defer to your expertise.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jul 5, 2021)

LupinIII said:


> Is that a reference or a quote from something? Google says they have like 11,000 people and the island is over 20 square miles. Couldn't find numbers regarding obesity and literacy, though, so I'll defer to your expertise.


I remember that 700 number from my atlas from the 80s. According to wikipedia, the obesity rate is 97 per cent now. With 40 per cent having diabetes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nauru


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 5, 2021)

For me I've never seen someone say they were from greenland. it's a huge place but the population is only like 60k so it makes sense I guess


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

Oh, the Pitcairn Islands, although most of their Internet is probably tied up piping in CP.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jul 5, 2021)

Liechtenstein, Moldova, Kuwait, Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Belize, Guyana, Suriname, Paraguay, Saint Lucia, Chad, Niger, Guinea-Bissau, Mauritania, Central African Republic,  Republic of the Congo, Gabon, Zambia, Malawi, Micronesia, Palau, Vanuatu, and Senegal


----------



## Lil' Hog (Jul 5, 2021)

Guyana or Suriname in South America.

Mongolia or Kyrgyzstan in Asia.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Jul 5, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Siberia. Do they even have internet in Siberia? I realize that may be a stupid question, but when I think of Siberia I just think of frozen wasteland from Rocky IV.


It's crazy to think Russia's Third Largest city is in Siberia. I also remember watching a video of an American dude who was living in Siberia and kinda did vlogs of life in that region of the country. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Pizdec (Jul 5, 2021)

Paraguay, or Uraguay.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 5, 2021)

Rude, I always say I'm from Greenland.


----------



## Some Badger (Jul 5, 2021)

Africa's too easy so I'll direct my attention towards Asian user traffic instead. I've never seen anyone claim to be posting from Bhutan, Mongolia or Laos, but now I'm genuinely curious what the infrastructure situation is over in those places.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 5, 2021)

Papua New Guinea or Timor-Leste.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 5, 2021)

动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门

I can't speak with respect to the past, but I don't think we're going to be getting any posters from China here ever again.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 5, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> 动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门
> 
> I can't speak with respect to the past, but I don't think we're going to be getting any posters from China here ever again.


prooobably not on kiwifarms but i have seen people from china post video on youtube and tiktok


----------



## Haunted Dishwasher (Jul 6, 2021)

shoplifter7 said:


> prooobably not on kiwifarms but i have seen people from china post video on youtube and tiktok


I'm pretty sure there was a kiwi that was from mainland China answering questions about different stuff, however I can't find that thread for shit anymore

EDIT: It's this thread, credit to @The Sacred Chao for finding the thread


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 6, 2021)

North Sentinel Island


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 6, 2021)

Some Badger said:


> I've never seen anyone claim to be posting from Bhutan, Mongolia or Laos, but now I'm genuinely curious what the infrastructure situation is over in those places.


Bhutan and Laos are poorer than Thailand and Vietnam, as well as with less accommodations for tourists and less appeal on the global scale for human rights on the latter country. Mongolia is literally a wasteland that sees some major economic disparity between city dwellers and nomads who brave the deserts and the killer below -100 F winters that eradicates their livestock. 

Obviously, the reason is that no one wants to be seen as poor in this day and age.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jul 6, 2021)

Bhutan. It makes sense though, because it's a backwards not-Tibet Central Asian country that insists on living in the past.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 6, 2021)

South Sudan, Sudan, Madagascar, Papua New Guinea, Greenland, Kyrgyzstan, Mauritania, Cyprus, Tonga.


----------



## hundredpercent (Jul 6, 2021)

White Devil said:


> You can get internet in Antarctica but its spotty satellite shit that is super expensive. Most people who go there usually bring a hoard of games and DVDs. The research stations also stock an ungodly amount of alcohol and people tend to be promiscuous as fuck.
> 
> Slight PL: knew someone who did a contract stint there for mechanical maintenance.


Any good stories?


Spooky Bones said:


> Right but there will be plenty of work computers there, for which they do have their own IP range although I assume that all the internet is just piped in from Rome. So the alleged vaticanposters would had to have been people who work there (mostly but not all priests and religious) on their work computers or some hackerman who found an open proxy. As for wifi hotspots I just thought of that and have no idea but I suspect those would be Rome IP addresses. idk though.


Yeah, or some VPN provider just took a /24 and marked it as "vatican city" in the BGP.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Jul 6, 2021)

Eswantini, didn’t even believe it was a real country until recently.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Jul 6, 2021)

Haunted Dishwasher said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a kiwi that was from mainland China answering questions about different stuff, however I can't find that thread for shit anymore








						I am a Chinese(in mainland China),you can ask me some questions other than the government
					

First,i am not "wumao"(Internet commentator),I'm just a high school student(already 18),from chongqing.My English is not good, so I can only use translation software,excuse me.  i know you are biased against the Chinese people because of the coronavirus,but please believe that not every chinese...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## White Devil (Jul 6, 2021)

hundredpercent said:


> Any good stories?


Just typical had sex with hot scientist chick and never talked to her again after leaving the station type shit. There seriously isn't much to do out there. It's really gorgeous but also desolate out there. You're not allowed to interact with any of the animals. Firearms are banned via treaty though I believe some of the bases ignore that. 

I always wanted to go but unless you get hired on for a work contract (which are typically like 6 months per), or are part of a military detachment delivering supplies, you'd have to spend thousands of dollars on a special type of cruise that goes to McMurdo.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jul 6, 2021)

I've basically never engaged or interacted with anyone from Africa online. which I consider a shame because the African internet apparently has all of these insane pidgin-level memes like Makemende. Africa's a terrifying place, by all rights it should have the craziest fucking stories on this planet, fictional tall tales or actually true and verifiable events.





I want to shitpost with this guy, god damnit.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 5, 2021)

For me I've never seen someone say they were from greenland. it's a huge place but the population is only like 60k so it makes sense I guess


----------



## RW 1995 (Jul 6, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I've basically never engaged or interacted with anyone from Africa online. which I consider a shame because the African internet apparently has all of these insane pidgin-level memes like Makemende. Africa's a terrifying place, by all rights it should have the craziest fucking stories on this planet, fictional tall tales or actually true and verifiable events.
> 
> View attachment 2321028
> I want to shitpost with this guy, god damnit.


the only videos ive seen regular people upload from africa are wild animals, people drinking/partying in cameroon, and people stoning people to death in some hut town


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jul 6, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Paraguay, or Uraguay.


Hehehe, you are gay.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jul 6, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> I remember that 700 number from my atlas from the 80s. According to wikipedia, the obesity rate is 97 per cent now. With 40 per cent having diabetes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nauru


A new US state? It sounds eligible.


----------



## Some Badger (Jul 6, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> Obviously, the reason is that no one wants to be seen as poor in this day and age.


You underestimate e-begging trannies, bro.



The Curmudgeon said:


> Bhutan. It makes sense though, because it's a backwards not-Tibet Central Asian country that insists on living in the past.


I'd rather live in the past than be subject to the decadent dystopian hellscape that is the modern internet.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 6, 2021)

I've spoken with Africans on Path of Exile. Most of them came from South Africa or a North African country. Saw a Nigerian that just wanted to shitpost on an MMO. He called all his friends retards.

Pretty sure this guy is from an African country.


----------



## Just Dont (Jul 6, 2021)

Bolivia.

Did you guys ever looked at bolivians? They are literal cavemen.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 6, 2021)

Laos. Nobody knows Laos exists.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 7, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Siberia. Do they even have internet in Siberia? I realize that may be a stupid question, but when I think of Siberia I just think of frozen wasteland from Rocky IV.


They have overabundance of Internet, and alcohol.


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 7, 2021)

Where all my Azerbaijani bros at?


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jul 7, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> I remember that 700 number from my atlas from the 80s. According to wikipedia, the obesity rate is 97 per cent now. With 40 per cent having diabetes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nauru


I know where I am taking my next vacation.


----------



## Reddit Refugee (Jul 7, 2021)

Have you ever heard anything from someone from Chad? So many memes about Chad and somehow I've never seen a Chadian's response. Maybe it just hasn't spilled over into Francophone internet yet?


----------



## Cool Username (Jul 10, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Bolivia.
> 
> Did you guys ever looked at bolivians? They are literal cavemen.


I can confirm.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 10, 2021)

who the shit claims they are in western sahara? do they even have internet there?


----------



## ClownBrew (Jul 11, 2021)

Uruguay...people just take them for argies


----------



## Llama king (Jul 12, 2021)

North korea


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 13, 2021)

Does the Central African Republic count as one of the obvious 2? This country is so poor you can end up in debt just by buying a grain of rice.


----------



## Don Yagon (Jul 13, 2021)

Saved this infographic not too long ago, showing the rarity of countries on 4chan boards with flags enable, such as /pol/ and /int/.
Obviously, should be taken with a grain of salt, since GeoIP zones do not necessarily represent actual residents of countries, plus there are even assigned IPs and domains for antarctic shitholes like Bouvet island with zero residents. North Korea, for example, is a daily occurence on /pol/, and 4plebs archive reports almost hundred thousands posts from there.


Spoiler


----------

